# How was it



## Rabbit_slayer16 (Oct 18, 2007)

Well since i did not get out.. lets hear how everyones raining stormy day went. Isn't that wonderful. no rain for the whole summer, then a hunt comes and the weather hits and prob pushes the birds out.


----------



## NiceShot (Sep 11, 2007)

Too rainy up here. Nothing flying. Maybe this evening...... If they haven't moved out due to weather.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Killed two then got blown over by the storm!!! :evil:


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

Didn't make it out, but they are still in the area.
I know this because I just took this picture out my back door.


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

we got three limits in just under 2 hours!! there were tons of birds, hardly any people, and plenty of good misses to laugh at. pictures to come when i get em downloaded..


----------



## seniorsetterguy (Sep 22, 2007)

Got three in AF before we got blown out. We saw lots of birds in the wheat stubble on the adjoining property. We got a few passing shots at those birds when they would move around. The birds never came in to our water hole...too much water everywhere. Good fun though. If it warms up in the next few days, we'll get 'em.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

We ended with 6 between 2 of us. Not that we didnt have plenty of opportunities though. We each shot about 3 boxes of shells  :lol: . Fun morning, but definately gonna hit some clays before duck season starts. The rain was a welcome sight. Perfect. beats the hell out of a hot day any day in my book!!!! It was a good day to get out & hike around with a good buddy. Man am I ready for the rest of the hunts, Actually considering taking up archery so i dont have to wait so long :lol:


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

My 5 year old woke me up at 3:50am telling me he went out the back door to check and it had stoped raining so we could go. He had already got dressed and was ready. We did a slow give dad a chance to wake up check of stuff to make sure we were ready and headed out to *Wing & Clay's *openening kick off. tromped around in the mud(rain had stopped) saw 4 doves and sure gave them something to laugh at as I blew away alot of air. went back to main office area had breakfast, talked to some great people and headed out as the black clouds and rain rolled back down the mountain. All in all a fantastic morning with my boy.... look forward to many more this year.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

An excellent morning. My friend and I shot our limits in less than 2 hours. It was muddy and wet, but the birds where there. We caught a little rain and wind, but for the most part it was not too bad. The boys had lots of fun. We did see some other hunters though and seemed to be plenty of shooting for anyone who ventured out in the mess.


----------



## steven (Sep 8, 2007)

well it was one fun opener thats for sure. it was very cold tho. we started hunting at 7 in the rain and then about 830 it was raining way hard so we went to eat some food. went back and limited 5 guys out we lost 10 birds the dog could not find them. but for 10 year old i thought she did fine. and we were done by 1.

how did every one yets do? i hope you guys got into them i know we did 

and how do you post picture on here potobuckets is cuting my picture in half when i try?


----------



## FowlinFool (Sep 2, 2008)

One of the best openers I've ever had, We shot 3 limits by ten in a lite drizzle up here in CV. We could have shot 100 what a day  ,we were lilke kids in a candystore!!


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Lets just say I'm not a very good shot shot a pigeon and collard dove and a mourning

Spectacular if I could hit anything Just some people made me mad because we were hunting down on my grandpas property and these 3 people come and are shooting to close for comfort. They were shooting in the direction of the farm equipment and a barn it was raining bb's so we go up and ask the guy if he has permission and he said no so we told him about the bb's hitting and he said Ok let me tell my boys not to shoot that way.

FIrst of all if you see a building do you shoot at it when you see an orange tire that they parked right by or cultivated land that they hunted on and even worse they leave all their stupid spent shells around. The guy was dressed in ducks unlimited camo what a way to promote ducks unlimited.

Thanks for letting me express my feelings It was a fun hunt otherwise


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

steven said:


> ............................................
> 
> and how do you post picture on here potobuckets is cuting my picture in half when i try?


The picture may be too big or too wide. Try resizing it to say 640 pixels wide, 72 pixels per inch.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

The evening went better. Killed 8... Pics to come. :mrgreen:


----------



## billybass23 (Sep 11, 2007)

I wasn't able to get out tonight, but tomorrow looks hopefull, I'll let you know how it goes up in box elder county. One Question, I was just wondering how you all are hunting these doves in the morning and early afternoon? I've shot a few that time of day, but it was usually just lucky jump shooting. My best luck has been in the evening at the water. Just wondering what techniques your using to get so many birds that time of day? thanks


----------



## Dckhunter13 (Sep 20, 2007)

Got three limits in two hours


----------



## steven (Sep 8, 2007)

what works for me is to find some grain fields or something like that in the morning i like to put out a mojo and some decoys. in the field. then in the afternoon find some water a little pond or even a cancal with some tree by it. (today there was water everly where) its work for me anyways


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

Out here in Nebraska the weather was good. 88 degrees, and birds everywhere. Ended up shooting 30 between my dad and I who was out here for the holiday. We were done by 9:30, but should have been done much, much earlier. Limit is 15 out here, had room for one more, because one of the birds was a collared bird. 

It was a great time, and a great warm up for grouse hunting in two weeks!!!! Bring it on!

I'll try to get some pictures today.


----------



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

it was good hunting down here st.george got my limit in 20 min. lots of brids fly around only guy out there hunting going back out today.


----------



## deadicatedweim (Dec 18, 2007)




----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Nice to see a few shot, still haven't bagged any yet.


----------



## NiceShot (Sep 11, 2007)

Went out last night. Still quite a few flying around. Doesn't look like the weather pushed them out. Or, maybe it did and these are ones that have been puhsed to us from up north.


----------



## billybass23 (Sep 11, 2007)

Also went out last night and bagged a few, but I'm a believer that alot of the birds have already moved out, at least were I was. There wasn't nearly as many as i've been seeing on the deer hunt the past few weekends. But it was still fun, and nice to bag a couple.


----------

